

Our GeoDjango Amazon EC2 image for news applications - bboyer
http://blog.apps.chicagotribune.com/2010/02/17/our-geodjango-amazon-ec2-image-for-news-apps/

======
barnaby
Totally awesome. I just built geoDjango functionality into my site. I look
forward to seeing your upcoming example of an app using this. Cheers

